# ???



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like juvie "Geophagus" brasiliensis


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Would a male juvie already be venting and developing a hump at 3", though?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Would a male juvie already be venting and developing a hump at 3", though?


Possibly. More likely for it to do so then a "real" Geophagus. "G." brasiliensis is more similar and probably more closely related to CA cichlids then it is to any Geophaginae. And as you probably know, nothing unusual for even large CA to be sexually mature at 3" sometimes in captivity. Brasiliensis is likely one of those fishes (such as Thorichthys or Astatoheros species for example), that can superficially resemble a Geophagus because it makes it's living in a similar manner but is really not that closely related to any Geophaginae.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Bernie,

Just thought I'd let you know you were right. These guys are at around 5" now and definitely showing traights of Brasiliensis. Still haven't matured much in coloring besides a bit more blue flecking on the sides and a lot of red showing up in the fins - but the male has developed a nice hump and I've had to place them in a tank with a divider because he will not leave the female alone - they still lip lock through the egg crate and display at eachother on a consistent basis.

Thanks for the tip off =)


----------

